# My ridiculous/broke haul w/ some pics!



## farra712 (May 31, 2006)

Alright, I have to stop until my checking account can catch its little breath.  This is what I have gotten in the past month or so....

Swaps, counter, online, ebay, etc:





Studio Tech NW15/Dead person, Dollymix Pro Pan, Depotted Blossom Up/Rose Hip Blush Duo





Goldbit (backup), Blue Absinthe, Tres Teal, Gold Dusk Pigment sample, Summer Neutral, Casino, Lucky Green (backup), Taupeless, Beautiful Iris, Amethyst, Bateau, Sprout, Lovebud, Gracious Me s/s





Pro Glosses in Duo Rose and Tantaloupe





Pink Maribu, Pink Cabana, New York Apple (B2M), Girl about Town (B2M), Apres Sol 





(the most unfocused picture in the world):  Rayothon (backup), Pink Clash (backup before I remembered it was coming out with Lure again), Pinkocrasy C/G, Tres Cher, Ola Mango, Glamoursun

Other things I have orderedbut not yet received:
From Lure/Bait/Hooked:
All lipsticks, Sex ray l/g, Phosphorelle l/g, Bait l/g, Lune and maidenchant creme blushes, Apripeach Pearlizer, Mancatcher, Waternymph (x2), Aquavert, Sea Myth, Delphic f/l
Regular items:
Beauty Marked e/s, Hepcat e/s, parfait Amour e/s, Relaxing e/s, Brush Cleaner, beig-ing s/s, matte gel, Ramoneo glitz gloss, Fabby l/s, Sandy B l/s, high tea l/s (backup)
Things I bought but couldn't keep:
Goldenaire pigment, sunmetal and Uberpeach c/g, Fountainbleu e/s

So I just have a couple things I will probably get once we have testers of them at the counter (for bait and hooked) and then I have to take a serious break other than 2 pigments from she shines and then I am waiting until the new MSF's come out!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shavwi (May 31, 2006)

wow - I am insanely jealous of your haul right now. My mouth literally dropped reading that all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enjoy it all!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 31, 2006)

Ow wow! That is a nice haul.. The Ola Mango l/g looks so pretty!  Have fun...


----------



## Sushi_Flower (May 31, 2006)

Colourfull and fabulous haul! What is the teal/blue thing that looks like an MSF?!


----------



## Luxurious (May 31, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## farra712 (May 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_Colourfull and fabulous haul! What is the teal/blue thing that looks like an MSF?!_

 

It is one of the Mineralize eyeshadows in tres teal!


----------



## Sparklevixen81 (Jun 1, 2006)

where do you get tres teal and blue abinsithe(sp), and are they LE?(im assuming this)


----------



## farra712 (Jun 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sparklevixen81* 
_where do you get tres teal and blue abinsithe(sp), and are they LE?(im assuming this)_

 

I got the Tres Teal from a specktra member (who i have gotten some awesome stuff from) and the blue absinthe from an lj seller.  I haven't used the blue absinthe, though, cause I don't know if I need it....Yes they were both LE.


----------



## shygirl (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh. My. God.


----------



## Sparklevixen81 (Jun 1, 2006)

farra 712...thanks for answering! *why do i always like the LE stuff AFTER it comes out and is not available?* arg!


----------



## farra712 (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sparklevixen81* 
_farra 712...thanks for answering! *why do i always like the LE stuff AFTER it comes out and is not available?* arg!_

 

I am that way too!  I think i am going to sell Blue Absinthe, though.  I have a lot of this color family and I can't wear it at my counter, anyway since we don't have it to sell.


----------



## blondehott (Jun 6, 2006)

wow!l am still staring at the lipsticks lol I loved the colours!


----------



## Sabine (Jun 8, 2006)

busy month!  and good choices - have fun playing ^^


----------

